# Greenville, SC-Bess and Charlie-two G.R. mixes that stand almost NO CHANCE!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*please look at Bess, a Spayed Golden Ret. Mix Female and Charlie, a Neutered Golden Ret. Mix male. I know they don't stand much of a chance getting out alive, but I just had to try for them.


**IF anyone can can you please email the SC Golden Rets. Rescues for these two. I have a JOB FAIR TO GO TO!!---------- Forwarded message ----------*

From: GCACS <[email protected]>
Date: Tue, Oct 6, 2009 at 4:49 PM
Subject: Greenville SC PTS list 10/6 *NEW LIST* DOGS
To: GCACS <[email protected]>





*If you cannot see the pictures, please, go to:

www.Noahs-Arks.net and click on the purple Greenville Euthanize List Button.

*
*Please email us at [email protected]



We may have transport available—just ask* 

When you reply to confirm dogs, please include in your email what rescue you are with. This saves us a lot of time because we currently work with a TON of rescues. Thanks for making it easier for us!





*NAME: Bess

ANIMAL ID: 8861711

BREED: golden retriever

SEX: spayed female

APPROXIMATE AGE: 7 yrs

APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 40 lbs and VERY THIN

HEALTH: appears healthy but thin

TEMPERAMENT: friendly and sweet

ADDITIONAL INFO: owner surrendered for unknown reason

UPDATE: will be PTS 10/8

*


*NAME: Charlie

ANIMAL ID: 8380013

BREED: retriever mix

SEX: neutered male

APPROXIMATE AGE: 2 yrs

APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 43 lbs

HEALTH: appears healthy, heartworm negative

TEMPERAMENT: very friendly

ADDITIONAL INFO:

UPDATE: will be PTS 10/9* 



If we have not worked with your rescue before, we will need to get some paperwork from you and check your references. Please contact us if you would like to be added to our list of approved rescue groups.

We do not heartworm test dogs in our shelter until a rescue commits to them. If you want to rescue an animal on this list but cannot take heartworm positive dogs, please add that information to your reply email when confirming.

Thanks.



Please do not post our emails or animals on online classified sites. Crossposting of this email is welcomed; however, please do not post them online.



Greenville County Animal Care Services

328C Furman Hall Road

Receiving Building

Greenville, SC 29609

Due to the overwhelming number of phone calls we receive each day from those of *you who want to save lives, we kindly request correspondence by e-mail. Thank you for all you do to save animals!

[email protected]
*
*
meet BESS (1ST PIC) AND CHARLIE (2ND PIC)*


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

The first one is purebred, I'm almost positive. My GSD foster doesn't come til this weekend, and I already have applications on him. So if someone can pull this girl and get her down here, I'll take her. This is the one I will take!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Okay, if someone can call the shelter and find out if they will hold her till this weekend, I can get her out Saturday morning. I can't call while I'm at work. 

Then we just need to get her on the road. I can take her down to Atlanta Saturday morning.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I will call! Just give me a few to catch up on emails


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I emailed and said she has an adopter, and offered to call and pay the fee over the phone so they will hold her and go ahead and vaccinate. She is already spayed, and I said HW status doesn't matter, we'll take her anyway!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Alright! Hopefully they can keep her till Saturday!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenna and Aus*

Jenna and Augustus McCrae's Mom.

Jenna please call there because I'm prettypositive that Aug. McCrae's Mom will have to fill out rescue paperwork or adoption paperwork.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I just popped outside and called Greenville County Animal Care Services/Greenville Humane Society, and they said she has a rescue! Couldn't give out info of course. But hopefully they will respond to Jenna's email and confirm that a rescue is going to take her!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Geez*

GeeZ!!

I hope she has a rescue that would be great!!

AUG. MCCRAE'S Mom do you think your rescue would consider Charlie?

NAME: Charlie

ANIMAL ID: 8380013

BREED: retriever mix

SEX: neutered male

APPROXIMATE AGE: 2 yrs

APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 43 lbs

HEALTH: appears healthy, heartworm negative

TEMPERAMENT: very friendly

ADDITIONAL INFO:

UPDATE: will be PTS 10/9 



If we have not worked with your rescue before, we will need to get some paperwork from you and check your references. Please contact us if you would like to be added to our list of approved rescue groups.

We do not heartworm test dogs in our shelter until a rescue commits to them. If you want to rescue an animal on this list but cannot take heartworm positive dogs, please add that information to your reply email when confirming.

Thanks.



Please do not post our emails or animals on online classified sites. Crossposting of this email is welcomed; however, please do not post them online.



Greenville County Animal Care Services

328C Furman Hall Road

Receiving Building

Greenville, SC 29609

Due to the overwhelming number of phone calls we receive each day from those of you who want to save lives, we kindly request correspondence by e-mail. Thank you for all you do to save animals!

[email protected]


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> GeeZ!!
> 
> I hope she has a rescue that would be great!!
> 
> AUG. MCCRAE'S Mom do you think your rescue would consider Charlie?


I'm not a part of any rescue, and I don't know of any that might be able to help poor Charlie  When I was looking at the Animal Care Services website, neither Bess nor Charlie were listed as available, so hopefully that means Charlie has found a home too :crossfing


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes, I got confirmation. She is safe!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Greenville*

I just emld Greenville and Charlie is still in need of rescue.

Maybe when I get a chance-I have anoher job interview coming-I will try to contact some of the East Coast Lab Rescues.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I hope so! Getting busy here. Trying desperately to get these two GSDs down here, one has a definite home waiting, and one has a probable home. 

I just got contacted about a Golden boy in Lakeland, he's three years old. I'll post pics and info soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

I emld. Labs4rescue for Charlie.
Doubt it will help but never know.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great news update for CHARLIE!!*

I JUST got an email from Greenville.
Charlie has been adopted!!

NAME: Charlie

ANIMAL ID: 8380013

BREED: retriever mix

SEX: neutered male

APPROXIMATE AGE: 2 yrs

APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 43 lbs

HEALTH: appears healthy, heartworm negative

TEMPERAMENT: very friendly

UPDATE: ADOPTED


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Great news. I wasn't hopeful about this boy. Most people want dogs that look purebred.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

yay!!!! Great news


----------

